# Detailing



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

For those of you that remember this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=25400

check this out

http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25953

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Simply brilliant.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mods this chap is truly off his Rocker :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will get me coat erm I mean parka......


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

another one -

make sure you check the moody underground car park shots at the end...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ight=dyson


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

If a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well.

Both the Vauxhall guy and the parka chappie have an attitude to detail that many Audi dealerships could learn from. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

monkey_boy said:


> another one -
> 
> make sure you check the moody underground car park shots at the end...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ight=dyson


Class.

I used 1 bud per hole.....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

classic thread

Got to laugh out loud at the car park shots at the end :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Absolute classic!

I'm all for keeping a car clean, but the original poster's efforts are clinically sad to the Nth degree.

What I just can't fathom is his obvious love for a f***ing Vauxhall!! My god, they give them away free with Coco Pops, and he acts like it's his dream car ... not a TT, not a Porsche, not an Aston ... a Vauxhall!

I might go to those sort of lengths if I ever own a DB9 but I doubt it ... I'd struggle to wipe birdshit off a Vauxhall, let alone polish it! Although if I ever own a Vauxhall the blood on the interior from my ritual suicide would probably warrant replacing the seats like this bell end did!

What a tit!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wonder what he's been up to  :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Brilliant!!! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like it - but he missed an opportunity for a 'cat scan' joke here:


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

brilliant pi55take


----------

